# Bell Super, Bluegrass Golden Eyes or other full coverage helmets.



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Im looking for a full coverage helmet to use when my full face helmet is too hot / heavy, like longer XC or singletrack runs in less demanding terrain.
Ive so far found two candidates, the Bell Super and the Bluegrass Golden eyes. The bell is more available, but the bluegrass looks tempting too. The price is lower for the Bell though.

Any input? Experience with quality and fit?

I now use a Met Kaos helmet, and I feel that this is a bit too round for my head (can move it sideways if I dont tighten it).

Bell Super








Bluegrass Golden Eyes


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I got a Bell Super a few weeks ago. I really like the fit and the improved side and back coverage. The padding and retention system work well.

I ditched the GoPro mount so no comment on that.

What I really like is it has a big adjustable visor that's actually useful for keeping sun and rain out of my eyes.

I don't wear goggles so I can't comment on that. Works fine with my sunglasses.

The venting works fine for me in BC, but it's only crazy hot about a week a year.

It's not light like a XC or road helmet, but it disappears once on my head and I certainly don't notice the extra grams.

Looks decent or at least friends that would make fun of me mercilessly if I looked goofy are saying "nice helmet".

I'd buy another.


----------



## slowpok92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the bell super. I have gotten one ride in on it, and i loved it. It seemed to get nice air flow. I did notice a few times that it was kinda warm but it was while i was moving quite slow.

The overbrow vents work fantastic it was around 56 out the day I rode, and my forehead was freezing the whole time.

As for comfort it is extremely comfortable, one thing i did notice but that didn't bother me is my ears touch the part of the helmet that covers the ears. This didn't cause any distraction or anything while riding. I should add my ears do stick out quite a bit, so other people may not have this issue.

As with vikb i ditched the go pro mount, so i have no comment about that.

Weight wise it doesn't seem any heavier then my old cheap trek helmet and this offers for better coverage.

I would definitely buy one again and would suggest to anyone that is looking for this style helmet that they pick one up.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for thorough reply guys. Whats your head circumerence, what size did you chose and how tight is it?


----------



## slowpok92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I chose a medium and it fit perfect i am not sure exactly where the adjuster on mine is set to I will check when i get home, but i do know i still have some range to tighten or loosen mine in size medium. Also not sure on my head circumference.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mykle said:


> Thanks for thorough reply guys. Whats your head circumerence, what size did you chose and how tight is it?


I don't have a head measurement for you, but I typically take L/XL size helmets. I got the large Super and have the retention system all the way tight. So I'd say they fit a bit large.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Ahhh! This is what I was hoping for! "Vik approved!"  My climate here on the WA coast is similar to Vancouver Island's. Possible a few degrees warmer on average, but our summers are cool here a the beach. when its 75 to 85 F ++ just ten miles inland, its overcast or foggy here, and 60 to 65 F.

I definitely have to see if my head will fit nicely into one of these Bell Supers!



vikb said:


> I got a Bell Super a few weeks ago. I really like the fit and the improved side and back coverage. The padding and retention system work well.
> 
> I ditched the GoPro mount so no comment on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Giro feature.. half the money..


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like the bell has more vents, coverage and it also looks better imo.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Well its your head get what you want... But bare in mind more vents does not always equal cooler. Channeling has the main role there. as far as coverage I don't see that. The bell has an odd longer shape but it doesn't seem to cover anymore of your head. One other thing once you find a couple you like you really need to try them on.. I may have a hard to fit head but I found that several of these helmets didn't fit me at all. Good luck


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got a Bell Super myself. Much more air flowing though than my old Pro-Tec skate helmet. I was dying last summer with the heat. I think this new one will be worlds different. I chose the Super because of the coverage in the back and the full sized visor in the front.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea, I ordered a Super yesterday. Looking foreward!


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Just a little update. I have had the super for a couple of weeks now and i absolutely love it. It is by far the best helmet i have tried on! Ive also made a mod on my magicshine 900lm to mount in on the supplied gopro bracket.


----------



## Colonial Marine (Mar 31, 2012)

I love the ghetto magicshine mod! Have been sniffing around this, a fox and a 661 recon. Your review about the ventilation has sealed the deal. Thank you sir!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*Been looking for a good/useable visor, the fox is junk*

I have a Fox and would say it's shaped more for a round head, is the Super shaped more for oval heads?


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea, i would say so. I have a Met kaos, and the shape is way to round for me, but the super fits my head perfectly.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Good info. The visor sounds like it would help keep the rain off of my glasses. The Bell XLP in XL is working great for me otherwise right now. I might have to upgrade, and keep the XLP as a spare. Its visor is really skimpy. Hmmmm...your red/yellow outfit doesn't draw comments from your friends? You look kind of like one of the Fantastic Four! If I wore something like that (might be a good idea, since Spring Black Bear hunting season is starting here), I'd have to shout "Flame On!" 

Edit: My friends who hunt had to get their Black Bear permit applications in by the end of the month. Season starts here in the middle of April.
I named my first home-made surf board "Torch." I scrawled the mantra "Flame On!" near the nose on the topside, so I'd be certain to make the transformation!



vikb said:


> I got a Bell Super a few weeks ago. I really like the fit and the improved side and back coverage. The padding and retention system work well.
> 
> I ditched the GoPro mount so no comment on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

mykle said:


> Yea, i would say so. I have a Met kaos, and the shape is way to round for me, but the super fits my head perfectly.


Thanks, picked up a super. The head shape designed into the Fox Flux sounds the same as the Kaos (basketball round).

Was a bit worried at first, in the Helmet Shootout, Francis put " The retention system with the speed dial and padding makes up for it by giving a snug fit, the shell shape itself is not ideal for the 'oval' head of tester."

I think it's a great fit for someone who doesn't want the round fit and the visor is the only one to date that easily blocks a blinding low sun coming over the ridge


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Deerhill said:


> d the visor is the only one to date that easily blocks a blinding low sun coming over the ridge


It's the only MTB helmet visor I've used that actually does something as opposed to just being a fashion accessory.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I also have the Super and love the fit. I have a large head, 63CM/7 7/8. I have only ridden with it a couple of times but it has been the first time that my glasses have stayed clear. Even after putting them on foggy, the airflow clears them right up. But I don't think any helmet will be cool when you're slogging up the hill. Enjoy. Slim


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

vikb said:


> It's the only MTB helmet visor I've used that actually does something as opposed to just being a fashion accessory.


A relief for my eyes to finally use one that works, been searching for a very long time..


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Deerhill said:


> A relief for my eyes to finally use one that works, been searching for a very long time..


 Roger That!


----------



## Wrath of Khan (Oct 25, 2014)

Sweet mod dude! Any suggestions as to how I might do this with my NiteRider Lumina 700 Helmet Mount? Did you just change the shape/size of the existing light mount and/or add something to the light mount to make it work. Can't wait for my Bell Super to come in the mail.


----------



## Gravitythief76 (Mar 13, 2008)

mykle said:


> Just a little update. I have had the super for a couple of weeks now and i absolutely love it. It is by far the best helmet i have tried on! Ive also made a mod on my magicshine 900lm to mount in on the supplied gopro bracket.


Just got one of these and would love to do this. Any chance you can share some details on your mod?


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Gravitythief76 said:


> Just got one of these and would love to do this. Any chance you can share some details on your mod?


I did a similar mod to mine. I used this plus a couple of washer, a lock washer and an appropriate screw from the lamp. All done and said less than $10 in it.

Amazon.com : NEEWER® Three-Way Pivot Arm Assembly Extension + 4 thumb knob for Gopro Hero1/2/3/3+/4 : Digital Camera Accessory Kits : Camera & Photo


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Look for Vancbiker in the Lights and Night Riding Forum. He custom makes these pieces to fit for lights and Go Pro mounts. Great guy on MTBR. I have one and it works great. Also just bought a Bell Super 2 from REI today. 20% off and using dividends made it a great deal. Looking forward to riding with it and using my Go Pro adapter with the new helmet.


----------

